
MySQL Is the DBMS of the Year 2019 - UrbanPiper
https://db-engines.com/en/blog_post/83
======
lioeters
Method of calculating the scores of the DB-Engines Ranking

[https://db-engines.com/en/ranking_definition](https://db-
engines.com/en/ranking_definition)

